# كيف يمكن لـ العمل المكتبي أن يقتلك؟



## رمزة الزبير (9 مارس 2017)

كيف يمكن لـ العمل المكتبي أن يقتلك؟
*
هل تعلم أن العمل المكتبي قد يدمر صحتك؟ فهل سمعت بـ “متلازمة مرض المباني” أو”متلازمة المباني المغلقة”؟ فهي تعني نقص العوامل الصحية في بيئة المبنى. لنفهم معنى هذه المتلازمة، سنعرض ستة طرق قد تسبب بها مكاتب العمل الضرر للصحة.0.*




*كيف يمكن لعملك المكتبي أن يقتلك؟*

*الإضاءة*



الأصوات المزعجة التي تحدثها مصابيح الفلورسنت، لا تسبب الإزعاج فقط، إنما قد تفسد انضباط الساعة البيولوجية في أجسادنا. بحسب بحث نُشر في “Behavioral Neuroscience” فبدون حصول العاملين على أشعة الشمس، فإنهم سيشعرون بالخمول بعد الظهر، أكثر من أولئك القادرين على امتصاص أشعة الشمس خلال النهار. وهو ما يفسر تراجع النشاط في الساعة الثالثة مساء. التعرض للضوء الصناعي يسبب إجهاد العين، والصداع، وكذلك الصداع النصفي، والنعاس.*ما العمل؟*

يمكن أن تطلب من المسئول استبدال إضاءة الفلورسنت بالمصابيح المتوهجة، أو وضع المزيد من النوافذ. وقد أظهرت دراسة على مكتب بريد “رينو نيفادا” كيف زاد نظام الإضاءة المبتكر من إنتاجية العاملين (500 ألف دولار سنويًا).كذلك هناك بدائل لاستبدال الإضاءة، وهي الاستيقاظ المبكر بما ينفعك في استغلال ساعات الصباح الأولى وضوء الشمس في العمل، أو قضاء الاستراحة في الخارج.

*الحرارة*





وفقًا لدراسة لـ “International Journal of Epidemiology” فقد ربطت بين زيادة استخدام مكيفات الهواء بصعوبة التنفس، وتهيج البشرة، والصداع، والإعياء.وقد قارن البحث بين أولئك الذين يعملون في المكاتب المكيفة، وبين من لا تتوفر في مكاتبهم وحدات التكييف، حيث وجد أنهم غالبًا ما يتغيبون عن العمل بسبب المرض. وبحسب وكالة حماية البيئة فمكيفات الهواء تعيد توزيع وانتشار الملوثات.
*ما العمل؟*

الحرص على تنظيف الستائر والسجاد لتقليل كمية المواد المسببة للحساسية.
*غرفة الاستراحة*





في دراسة استمرت لستة أشهر، ويُعتقد أنها الأكثر شمولية، جمعت شركة العناية الشخصية “Kimberly Clark” حوالي 5000 عينة من مباني العمل لفحص الجراثيم، وتبيّن أن المطابخ وغرف الاستراحة يوجد بها الكثير من الجراثيم كالمراحيض تمامًا، إن لم يكن أكثر. وهذا يشير إلى أن الكثير منا يعرف خطورة جراثيم المراحيض، إلا أننا لا نهتم بنفس الدرجة لجراثيم غرف الاستراحة في العمل.وتشير هذه الدراسة إلى أن التلوث قد ينتقل عبر مكان العمل حين يقوم العاملون بتسخين الطعام، أو صنع القهوة، أو حتى الطباعة. وفي ذات الدراسة، وضع الباحثون عينات من الفيروسات على سطح أو اثنين في المكتب، وقاموا بفحص 60-100 سطح مكتبي خلال وقت العمل، ليجدوا أن نصف تلك الأسطح قد تلوثت بالفيروسات خلال ساعات قليلة.

*ما العمل؟*

وجد الباحثون أن استخدام المطهرات والمناديل المبللة لمسح الأسطح في المكتب يقلل من الفيروسات بنسبة 80-99%. وكذلك غسل اليدين، واتباع القواعد الصحية في استخدام المرحاض، من شأنها أن تلعب دورًا في تخفيف متلازمة مرض المباني.

*الأثاث*





بحسب دراسة لـ “Journal of the American Medical Association” إن كنت أكثر من 45 عامًا، وتجلس لأكثر من 11 ساعة يوميًا، فنسبة الوفاة خلال الثلاث سنوات القادمة هي 40%. هذه الدراسة لا تعني أنك ستموت، إنما تعني أنه عليك إما الحركة أكثر أو الجلوس أقل.وبحسب دراسة أخرى نُشرت في “Diabetologia Journal” فكمية الوقت الذي تقضية في الجلوس يلعب دورًا أساسيًا في تطور مرض السكري النوع الثاني. هذا إلى جانب خطورة الإصابة بالبدانة، وأمراض القلب والسرطان. وللتصدي ذلك يمكن استخدام مكاتب “الجلوس واقفًا” لكن عليك أن تتأكد من أنها لا تحتوي على الغراء السام، أو الخشب المليء بالفورمالدهايد، فاستنشاقه سيجعلك أكثر سوءًا.

*ما العمل؟*

إلى جانب مكاتب الوقوف أو الجلوس واقفًا، يمكن أخذ استراحة، والمشي. شرب المزيد من المياه سيساهم في إجبارك على المشي إلى دورة المياه.

*تصميم المكتب*





تقدم المكاتب المفتوحة للموظفين فرصة كبيرة للتفاعل أكثر مع بعضهم، كما أنها تزيد من مشاركة الجراثيم! بحسب دراسة لـ “Ergonomics Journal” فإن الجراثيم تنتقل بسهولة في الأماكن الضيقة. وحين تضع المزيد من الناس في المساحات الضيقة، فتكون فرصة مشاركة الجراثيم أكثر. وقد أظهرت دراسة أن أولئك الذين يتشاركون المساحات المكتبية عرضة أكثر للإجازات المرضية من غيرهم.إن لم تكن الجراثيم هو ما تتم مشاركته، فقد يكون الضغط. وقد تبيّن أن تصميم المكتب المفتوح يؤدي للشعور بالعجز، وفقدان السيطرة على المحيط. وقد أظهرت دراسة لـ “Journal of Environmental Psychology” بأن فقدان السيطرة على عوامل محددة في المكتب، مثل: كيف تسير الأمور، الحرارة، الإضاءة، إجراء المقابلات، قد يؤدي لانخفاض الروح المعنوية. فيما كشفت دراسة أخرى لجامعة تينيسي بأن الحجرات المكتبية تزيد من الأداء الوظيفي على الرغم من الشعور بالاحتجاز داخلها.*ما العمل؟*

يقوم بعض صانعي الأثاث المكتبي باستخدام تقنية مضادة للجراثيم في صنع الأثاث المصمم للمكاتب المفتوحة، مثل أيونات الفضة التي تعمل على قتل البكتيريا، ما يجعلها مفيدة في الحد من انتشار الفيروسات. كذلك يمكن غسل اليدين واستخدام المطهرات.

*الضوضاء*





الضوضاء هي المشكلة الأساسية في معظم المكاتب، خاصة المفتوحة منها. وقد أظهرت دراسة لـ “Noise & Health study” أن الضجة المفرطة تُضعف الذاكرة، والمهارات الحسابية، والذكاء العقلي. إن كنت تعتقد أن الاستماع إلى الموسيقى أو الراديو يغطي على ضجيج الحديث أو صوت الآلات في المكاتب، فأنت مخطئ، فهي تسبب في زيادة حدته، والتأثير على الفطنة العقلية.المكاتب الصاخبة من الممكن أن تؤثر على المستوى العضوي، فأظهرت دراسة لجامعة كورنيل أنه بعد ثلاث ساعات من العمل في المكتب المفتوح يحدث ارتفاع في مستوى الأدرينالين، ما يسبب في انخفاض الإبداع والتحفيز. وقد أظهر بحث آخر لجامعة كاليفورنيا بأنه إن كان مستوى الضجيج مرتفعًا، فمن الممكن أن يؤدي لفقدان السمع، وارتفاع ضغط الدم، واضطراب النوم، أو حتى إحداث الضرر للقلب والأوعية الدموية.ويحذر مركز السمع والاتصالات أن أي ضوضاء تزيد عن 85 ديسيبل قد تسبب فقدان السمع. مستوى الضجيج في المكتب 50 ديسيبل، التنقل في محطة المترو 90-115 ديسيبل، مطحنة القهوة 70–80 ديسيبل، كل تلك الأسباب قد تؤثر على الصحة.

*ما العمل؟*

يمكن استخدام المواد الماصة للصوت مثل حواجز الضوضاء التي تقلل من مستوى الضجيج الواصل لأذنيك. إن كان زميلك الذي يجلس بجوارك يتحدث بصوت عالٍ، أو يستخدم طابعة مزعجة، فيمكن أن تطلب من المدير أن ينقلك إلى مكان أقل ضوضاء، إن لم تنجح في ذلك، فيمكن استخدام السماعات العازلة للصوت.

منقول.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (3 سبتمبر 2017)

المكاتب المفتوحة تقلل الانتاجية بناء على بحوث علمية 
وكشفت دراسة ضخمة أجرت على 40,000 عامل فى 300 شركة أن المكاتب المنفتحة لا تُجدى.
1- سيكون العمل عن بعد أسلوبًا جديدًا: وفقًا لأبحاث شركة .fuez. الأخيرة، وجد أن 83 % من العمال لا يعتقدون أنهم بحاجة إلى أن يكونوا بمكاتبهم ليُنتجوا، وأقر 38% أنهم سيتمتعون بعملهم أكثر إذا سمح لهم بالعمل عن بُعد.
2- انكماش المساحات: سنرى المزيد من الشركات تتحول إلى نموذج مساحات جماعية بجانب مساحات العمل التى تجمع بين الفرق وإنشاء المحادثات وابتكار أفضل الأفكار.
3- ستختفى المكاتب التقليدية: ستصبح المكاتب المكعبة فكرة تقليدية وتتحول إلى ذكرة، وسيبدأ الموظفون فى تبنى فكرة بيئة العمل التى تناسب احتياجاتهم ـ سواء كان ذلك فى طاولة بمقهى أو مكتب ثابت ومساحة تعاونية.
4- لن يكون هناك ساعات عمل ثابتة: مواعيد العمل المحددة من 9 إلى 5 لن تستمر بعد الآن. ففى الواقع، وجدت دراسة حديثة أن سيطالب جيل الألفية بخفض الراتب مقابل الحصول على بيئة عمل أكثر مرونة.




وتوضح هذه القائمة ( والتى هى إلى حد كبير تمثل "حكمة تقليدية") الطريقة الجنونية التى تفكر بها الشركات لتأسيس مكاتب ذات مخطط مفتوح. هل ترى التفكك؟ ،ويرى البعض أنهم لا يريدون العمل فى مكاتب، فى حين يرى الآخرون أنهم لا يرغبون فى العمل بالمكاتب والبيئة المهنية.
.
أليست هذه الحقيقة المُحزنة؟ يفضل معظم الأفراد العمل فى المنزل أو فى المقاهى (ينبغى للمرء إجراء مكالمة) بدلًا من إنجاز المهام داخل مكتب مفتوح.


فى المنشورات السابقة، لقد قدمت روابط إلى العديد من الدراسات التى تبين أن المكاتب ذات المخطط المفتوح كارثة إيجابية وكذبة اقتصادية. لقد نشرت بعض أشرطة الفيديو التى تبين بؤس (سخافة) هذه البيانات.


حسنًا، فى حالة أنك لم تكن مقتنعًا، إليك بعض الأدلة الجديدة الخاصة بدراسة لأكثر من 40,000 عامل فى 300 مبنى مهنى فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ـــ أصبح البحث أكثر شمولًا حول هذه المسألأة. وتم نشر النتائج فى مجلة علم النفس البيئى ، إليك الاستنتاج التالى:


تفوق تصميم المكاتب المغلقة الخاصة على تصميم المكاتب الفتوحه فى مغظم جوانب جودة البيئة الداخلية، ولا سيما فى مجال الصوتيات والخصوصية ومسائل القربيات( لفظ محدث يطلق على النظريات والدراسات المرتبطة بتعامل الناس مع بعضهم بحسب القرب المكاني بين كل فرد منهم.) كانت مزايا "سهولة التفاعل" المعززة أقل من العقوبات المفروضة على ارتفاع مستوى الضوضاء وقلة الخصوصية الناتجة عن إنشاء المكاتب المفتوحة".
لا تدع اللغة الاصطلاحية تربكك( لغة خاصة بمجموعة أفراد معينة لا يفهمها غيرهم).ويشير مصطلح المسائل القريبية(لفظ محدث يطلق على النظريات والدراسات المرتبطة بتعامل الناس مع بعضهم بحسب القرب المكاني بين كل فرد منهم.) إلى شعور الأفراد بعدم الارتياح عندما يجبرون على الاقتراب من أشخاص آخرين. ولكى نكون على وضوح تمامًا، إليك ما تشير إليه الفقرة " أن المكاتب ذات المخطط المفتوح بلا قيمة".


ليست الضوضاء والانقطاعات فقط التى تسبب النفور من المكاتب المفتوحة. ووفقًا لمجلة وول ستريت الأخيرة:


"لقد خلقت هذه الهندسة الاجتماعية إلهاء لا نهاية له والذى يجذب الموظفين بعيدًا عن شاشاتهم الخاصة . حيث تؤدى الضوضاء البصرية والنشاط والحركة حول مكتب الموظف إلى قلة نسبة التركيز والتشويش الفكرى والإبداعى."
على عكس التلوث الضوضائى، الذى يمكن تجنبه من خلال سماعات الرأس، ولكن لا توجد وسيلة لمنع التلوث البصرى، فلا مجال لتغطية وجهك بمنشفة كخمية اللعب الخاصة بطفل صغير.


لذلك، بالعودة إلى السابق والحكمة التقليدية التى تتمثل: نعم ، فى الواقع، يرغب الأفراد فى العمل من المنزل وهم أيضًا على استعداد للقبول برواتب أقل فى مقابل الابتعادعن المكاتب المفتوحة التى قدمتها لهم.
والعجيب فى ذلك هو أن الأفراد التى صممت المكاتب والمديرين التنفيذيين الذين كلفوهم بذلك لا يروا أية علاقات. ويبدو أنهم غير قادرين على فهم أن إجبار الموظفين على العمل فى المكاتب المفتوحة لا يدمر الانتاجية فقط بل إنه يدفع الموظفين لتجنب الدخول إلى المكتب.




دعونى أجعل من الأمر سهلًا


عزيزى المدير التنفيذى: هل ترغب فى أن يأتى موظفيك إلى المكتب مع العمل لساعات عمل طويلة؟ عليك أن توفر لهم مكاتب خاصة. على الأقل، صمم لهم مكعبات عالية الجدران تعطيهم أكبر قدر من الخصوصية.

منقول


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2017)

بارك الله بك
دراسة مفيدة


----------

